# 1940 Farmall A



## dayoder38 (Jul 20, 2011)

I rebuilt the engine on this 1940 Farmall A - new carb, it will fire and run on gas squirted into the top of the pistons through the plug holes, and if I spray starter fluid into the Intake of the carb. It only runs until it burns off the gas or starter vluide. I can't get it to run with just the carb by choking. It appears it is getting gas to the cylinders because the plugs are damp after choking and checking after several try's but not firing. Any body have suggestions or what to look for that I am missing. Timing, plug gap, points all seem to be correct.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If it is running off of starter fluid or gas injected into the cylinders, then most likely something is wrong with the carburetor. Either it is adjusted too lean or too rich, or there is some other problem. I'd go through the carb again and check everything out just to be sure. When I rebuilt my H, it ran fine at first, but quickly started starving for gas, then died. I pulled the carb apart, only to find that the one packing had disintegrated and had plugged the emulsion tube. Cleaned it all out, put in a new packing and it has been running fine since.


----------

